# Vintage Rockwell vs Grizzly G1182 jointer?



## ncmike811 (May 10, 2010)

I have owned a Grizzly G1182 jointer for about 10 years and recently came into possession of a 60s vintage Rockwell-Delta 6" model. I appreciate the quality of older, domestic machines, but would like opinions from the group on this vs a newer Grizzly model. The Rockwell can be wired for either 110 or 220. The model no. info is missing. Opinions, please.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

That's an awful lookin' thing. Lemme put a little oil and gas in the truck, and I 'll haul it off for you.
Mickey


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

It looks like Rockwell copied the fence design from the HF jointer! :laughing:

The fence on the 1182 is probably a better design, but it's not a big deal with a jointer. As good as the 1182 is, everything else on the Rockwell is likely more robust.


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Got room for both? Keep one for flattening boards and one for edging. Use the one with sharper nick free knives for edging and the one with poorer knives for flattening. You'll run that face through the planer anyway. That way, you'll always have a good jointer ready for clean joints.


----------



## mrk5318 (May 28, 2009)

I looks like a Rockwell/Delta model 37-220. I just got that same jointer from an older gentleman off of CL. Seems to be a very solid jointer for me so far. Here is a pdf of the manual. http://www.owwm.com/pubs/1141/490.pdf


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

Yep, that's a Peace Sign 37-220 and looks identical to the one in my shop as well. Good jointer, good fence, been copied by just about every manufacturer at one time or another. It's a keeper.


----------

